# Importancia del cruce por cero en amplificador clase B



## CHICOIEME (Mar 8, 2007)

Porque es importante en un amplificador clase B la eliminación del cruce por cero


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 10, 2007)

A ver, alguien puede sacar algo en claro, yo pensaba esto, por norma general, los amplificador que se van a hacer trabajar en clase B, se montan con transistores que trabajen en contrafase (push-pull); con el fin de minimizar los armónicos que se pueden generar en este tipo de montajes, estos amplificador adoptan una serie de montajes determinados.
 el amplificador en clase A (en azul), debido a que su curva de respuesta es casi continua, la continuación en las senoides de la señal de salida es uniforme; en el amplificador de clase B (en rojo), debido al desplazamiento de las curvas, se produce un pequeño salto entre las senoides de la señal de salida (se producen armónicos). A este salto entre las dos senoides es a lo que se le conoce como distorsión de cruce del amplificador; el "aplanamiento" al que tiende la señal es debido a que en la señal de salida se producen armónicos impares de la frecuencia de la señal.

En este tipo de montajes, una cuestión a tener en cuenta (muy importante) es que los dos transistores deben tener las mismas características en cuanto a tensiones, ganancias, etc. Si no ponemos dos transistores con las mismas características, puede ocurrir que, uno de los semiciclos tenga mas amplitud que el otro (debido a que un transistor tiene mas ganancia que otro) con lo que aumentaríamos la distorsión de la etapa.

Para minimizar el efecto de la distorsión de cruce, los transistores se suelen polarizar de forma que se les introduce una pequeña polarización directa. Con esto conseguimos desplazar las curvas y disminuimos dicha distorsión de cruce.


----------



## nene (Mar 10, 2007)

ais es tecnideseo...ese encendido de cada transistor perteneiente a cada rama, es controlado por el vias...., el voltaje de vias es para mantener los dispositivos de salida levemente prendidos, mientras no exista señal para encenderlos, es decir para amplificar... esto disminuye la distorsión llamada "de cruce por cero" que es causada por la caida de tensión de 0.6V para los transistores y de 3v para los mosfet. 

La distorsión producida por este fenomeno solo es audible en frecuencias bajas, ademas si auementas el volumen esta distorsion disminuira!..es por ello que  una etapa de potencia puede operar sin ajuste de vias (voltaje B-E o G-S de cero). 

ahora bien...generalmente este voltaje es funcion de la temperatura ...es por ello que generalmente se utiliza o un transistor, como el bd139, o unos diodos acoplados al disipiador para sensar la temperatura de los transisotres, sean del tipo que sean...porque a mayor temperatura los transistores se encienden con un potencial menor....

imaginate que no tienes control sobre el disipador, es decir no sabes la temperatura de los transistores...bien...la temp. aumenta, y por lo tanto el potencial para encender el transisotr baja, pero le sigues entregando el mismo potencial que antes...PORQUE NO SENSAS LA TEMPERATURA...bueno pero ese volatje ahora lo mantendra MAS encenido que antes....y asi...y asi....y disipas mas calor...y bue!...sigue sigue....bueno....hasta que se queme...se produzca un cortocircuito...salta la fuente...etc..etc...

analogamente para los mosfet!!

espero haber ayudado....saludos...Nene!...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 11, 2007)

embalamiento amigo, eso es embalamiento termico, y efectivamente, unas resistencias ptc , un transistor o un diodo nos regula esa corriente de la que hablas. De todos modos la clase B no es la mas eficiente en cuanto a calidad. La combinación AB es la mas popular, y la que mejor se adapta a las necesidades de calidad-precio.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2007)

Hola a todos los participantes de este hilo. Les saludo desde Caracas.

Ahora les pregunto a todos los que han respondido: *¿No les parece que se fueron a la estratósfera de la pregunta original?*

Veo con mucha frecuencia que las respuestas a preguntas de bajo nivel técnico, se responden con una avalancha tecnológica y, por otra parte, se desvirtúan ciertas características muy deseadas como, por ejemplo: "La Calidad".

Me refiero al último post de tecnicdeso, en el cual trata de hacer un balance (no es el único que lo hace) entre calidad-precio.

Les pido por favor que no sigan haciendo eso.

La Calidad es como un OASIS dentro de un enorme desierto. El precio no es más que una consideración aberrada relacionada con el VALOR que se debería pagar por algo y es factor totalmente subjetivo.

Si alguien realmente desea obtener "CALIDAD", jamás puede pensar en precio. Todo cuanto le pidad será poco comparado con lo que él desea obtener, si es que lo consigue, por supesto.

MCR


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 11, 2007)

mcr, la pregunta era el funcionamiento de un amplificador en clase B, y creo que ampliar en  su uso práctico no esta fuera de lugar. Lo que si esta fuera de lugar es tu explicacion de calidad, porque para eso está el diccionario. Desde aqui te pedimos por favor que no sigas por ese camino y no desvirtues el hilo, que trata de los amplificador de Clase B.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## basstransistor (Oct 4, 2009)

Con el tema de los amplificador de clase B... mi consulta es la siguiente:
*"La utilizacion de diodos conectados en contrafase o push-pull"*


----------



## soundwizard1948 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola chicos... bueno espero poder echar un poco de luz... Creo entender esto.

Conrespecto a la pregunta acerca de la importancia del cruce por cero en un amplificador clase b.

Por lo general, en audio y a potencias medias y bajas, se suelen polarizar a los transistores tanto los excitadores y salidas, en clase AB. En potencias de gran porte, por encima de los 150W en general, se polarizan a los excitadores en clase A-AB y se dejan a los de salida trabajando en clase B es decir, cortados. Esto se hace asi para reducir perdidas en vacio como resultado de las corrientes de reposo. Es simple. A bajas potencias, como unos pocos vatios o algo mas, son los excitadores los que hacen el trabajo. a medida que se exige mas potencia, los de salida principales toman cargo de manera proporcional.

Me tomo el atrevimiento de corregir a nene, ya que en realidad, los problemas de distorsion de cruce por falta de BIAS, es puramente predominante en altas frecuencias. Es un mito bastante comun el que esta dando vueltas el de ajustar el bias a bajo volumen hasta que la distorsion desaparezca. La realidad aparece al barrer en frecuencia al amplificador con un generador senoidal monitoreandolo con un osciloscopio la salida cargada y es ahí donde realmente aparece la distorsión de cruce. Si el bias no esta correctamente ajustado, el cruce puede desaparecer en bajos, pero es un hecho que permanece en agudos, especialmente de 10khz en adelante. Esto se debe a que a medida que nos acercamos a la frecuencia máxima de trabajo de diseño del amplificador, este es mas lento al corregir esta distorsión por leve que sea y esto es debido a la velocidad de ascenso de tensión máxima que puede dar el amplificador también conocida como SLEW RATE. De hecho, por mi banco de trabajo pasan muchas potencias de gran porte, donde 2000W son moneda corriente y este es el procedimiento que se aplica durante la recalibracion del bias ya que es la única manera de asegurar que el amplificador quede perfectamente lineal luego de una reparación

Con respecto a la pregunta de los diodos, te pido me puedas aclarar mas para poder responderte. Si pienso en una aplicacion que de hecho es imperativa en amplificadores grandes y son los diodos conectados entre la salida y las lineas de fuente y son diodos en antiserie. En condiciones normales no hacen nada, pero se encargan de drenar tensiones parásitas que en algunas instancias suelen generar cargas complejas y es para evitar la polarización inversa de los transistores de salida.


----------

